

Quick Overview: CSS Positioning - era86
http://www.runtime-era.com/2013/03/quick-review-css-positioning.html 

======
jimymodi
Well Explained.

Some Doubts * What is the default position of body tag? Static or relative ?

* In absolute position "the position context can be changed by giving the parent container a non-static position" So the parent should be immediate parent or any parent will work ?

